# Aussie's paying more for IT Products



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/technology/2013/07/29/15/56/consumer-groups-demand-action-on-it-prices

I hope this one gets sorted


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Capitalism, eh?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't have a real understanding of what capitalism is, I have heard so many views; I don't think capitalism is the reason, even though I don't know much about it. Its just greedy big business, making us pay more or we don't get it, although I have brought computer parts here in Australia, I prefer to buy here as it keeps jobs here even if it is not the manufacture side of it but the sale of it. 

I have of recent times brought some products from overseas because there was such a huge price difference, which made it worthwhile getting it from overseas, the variances just between stores here are also of great difference

I don't mind paying a little more as I am aware that paying someone here in Australia to build whatever the product, would cost more here than in China forinstance but when it's like five or more times more than the overseas price including shipping.

Then you know the exchange rate, shipping etc have nothing to do with the difference in price. Then you know that big business is just taking people for a ride.

But when you need parts or whatever the product may be, people will buy less in their own country (unless its urgent) and some country overseas gets the benefits, I doubt the people that do the work benefit but the big greedy business that has the factory does.

I have looked up things in the USA, like courses, way cheaper than here, many things are cheaper there and I am not talking just the fact that you have to add more freight to our prices or the exchange rate, or GST, there is a huge difference, way more than what can be explained away with the usual costs.

I guess you could say IT is not the only arena where things could be investigatedas regards to price


----------

